# David's Benjy's and Eguele's 1000 + posts



## Lancel0t

Congratulations David, Benjy and Eguele for making your 1000 + posts. Thank you guys for all your help.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cath.S.

DAVID AND BENJY!​

 



* Egueule *​


----------



## lauranazario

Hey... this is our first "triplets" celebration!!!   

Congratulations to the whole "gang"!!!!  

Saludos,
LauraN.


----------



## araceli

Felicitaciones a los tres


----------



## Cath.S.

Lancelot, salamat! 
Laura y Araceli, muchas gracias!


----------



## Lancel0t

egueule said:
			
		

> Lancelot, salamat!



"Walang anuman" - Your welcome.


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Fellow Foreros!!


----------



## Cath.S.

How do you say "thank you, Cuchuflete" in English?
Oh yes, that's right, I remember: thank you, Cuchuflete!
p.s. I just love the image you posted!


----------



## cuchuflete

egueule said:
			
		

> How do you say "thank you, Cuchuflete" in English?
> Oh yes, that's right, I remember: thank you, Cuchuflete!
> p.s. I just love the image you posted!



Dearest Egueule,
Let me congratulate you.  The improvement in your English from the first to the second line of your message was cause for much rejoicing and mirth in the land!

Ah...the image...sort of like Hieronymous Bosch after eating fresh raspberries, on an uncommonly happy day in the sunshine....

It's a pleasure to share in celebrating with you...not only for the number of posts, but for the quality of your ideas, heartfelt feelings, and the good grace you bring to the forums.  It's a pleasure to have such fine colleagues.

Thanks to you,
Cuchu


----------



## Artrella

Wow!!! Congratulations x 3 !!!!​


----------



## fetchezlavache

congratulations to you, three otterly indispensable members !!


----------



## walnut

Auguri David!  Auguri Benjy!  Auguri Egueule!  Walnut


----------



## ITA

¡¡¡FELICIDADES PARA LOS TRES!!!


----------



## alc112

Felicitaciones a los tres por los 1000 posts
y felicitaciones a Lancet0t por sus 300


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Felicidades a los tres y, en especial, a egueule, con quien tengo el placer de encontrarme a diario por los foros, y de quien aprendo casi todos los días algo nuevo y sorprendente.
Los 2.000 están ya próximos. ¡¡¡¡A por ellos!!!


PS: Je ne peux pas m'empêcher, sans que je puisse savoir pourquoi, de prononcer toujours _egueule_ comme _eagle_, mais avec accent français. C'est pourquoi je t'offre aujourd'hui une image très belle de la très belle nébuleuse de l'aigle, sur le ciel du sud.

Salut

Carlos




Source: *antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/ apod/ap030213.html*


----------



## Cath.S.

*Merci beaucoup à tous, amis du forum! *
*Muchas gracias a todos,amigos del foro! *
*Thanks to all, forum friends! *
*Tante grazie a tutti, amicidel forum! *


----------

